# Speedsolving.com Championship 2023!



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 26, 2022)

Hi everyone!
In the year 2023 I will be organizing an 'official' championship for all speedsolving.com members! How this is going to work is all written in this website:
www.speedsolvingchampionship.jouwweb.nl

This competition relies heavily on records, so I hope it doesn't die out as soon as records are really good. I have no idea if this is going to work the way I hope it will, so please consider competing to help out! Even if you aren't fast enough to beat the records, it can still be fun to keep track of your fastest times achieved in this competition.

Please reserve this thread for questions and requests about the regulations only. That way it is easier to navigate through the scrambles, which will also be posted to this thread.

Thanks to @cuberswoop for the banner on the website!


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Dec 29, 2022)

Sounds Awesome!


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 2, 2023)

Happy new year everyone! Let's kick this competition off with the scrambles for week 1! (Edit: these scrambles are now outdated, please check the current week.)



Spoiler: 2x2




U2 F' R2 U R' U2 R' U R
R U' R' U R2 F2 R' U R2 F'
U' F2 R2 U F U F R2 F
F2 U F2 U' R U2 F2 R U' F2
U F U' R U2 F2 R F U






Spoiler: 3x3




U' B2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D F' R B' F2 R2 F' D2 L R
U2 L D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L F2 D2 R' U B R' B F D2 L R2 F
L2 U2 B2 R D2 F2 R B2 F2 L' D2 B2 F L D' U' F' L D' B U
R2 B2 U R B' R B' D' F' R' F2 L2 U2 L' B2 R D2 L' B2 R2 B2
B R F' R2 F R2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 D R F' U F L' R'






Spoiler: 4x4




L2 F U2 F2 R' U' L B U F2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 D F2 D' B2 Fw2 R' F Uw2 U2 R Fw2 F' Rw2 F D2 R Uw' Rw2 R2 F' L' U R Uw Rw U2 Fw' L' Fw
F R F D R U2 L U R' D2 F2 L2 F' U2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 U' F L2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 D L2 D' Rw' Fw2 U2 R2 B' Uw' R' L2 Fw2 F' Rw L
D2 B D L2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D U2 F2 L D2 L2 B' L R F Rw2 Uw2 U' F2 U Fw2 F' R2 Uw2 D F Uw2 B R' B Rw' R' B' Uw2 Fw Uw' F2 Rw Fw L2
U' L2 F2 U2 B' D2 B U2 F R2 B' R2 L D2 R D' R F2 U B' R Rw2 Uw2 B D2 B' R' F2 L' Fw2 Uw2 L' U L2 Uw F2 R2 F Uw' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 U' F
B' D' R2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U' R' B' F2 L F2 D' R2 U2 Uw2 B' Rw2 L' R' B Rw2 Fw2 F' L' B' U2 Uw' D B R F2 Uw' Rw' F' Uw L2 Uw Rw B2






Spoiler: 5x5




Fw' Lw2 Rw2 Fw Uw Dw' U F2 B2 L' Dw2 Lw L B2 F2 Rw Bw2 D U' Bw' B Rw L' Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 F2 R Rw' U' B2 Fw2 F' Uw' U L2 D Uw F' Fw D B2 Bw' L' B2 F' Dw2 D' Bw2 D' Fw' Lw' U2 Rw Fw U2 Rw2 Fw' Uw D2
Bw F2 L U' Bw U' Bw' F' R' Rw' U Lw2 F Fw' Bw' Lw R2 L B2 Uw' L Uw' Dw2 Lw' D' Uw Bw Dw L Rw2 D B' D2 Fw2 Lw2 B' Rw L' Bw2 R Dw' B2 Dw L Rw R' Uw' Lw U2 Uw2 F' Dw2 R2 L' B2 Dw U' D2 Lw2 R2
U' Rw' U2 F' R Lw D' Dw' Uw L' Uw' Lw F U R2 U' B Uw2 Dw' B' Lw' Uw' R Lw' L D B U Rw2 Lw2 D Dw' Rw' R B Dw2 Rw' D' Fw2 D Dw2 F B2 Bw Lw' Dw D2 U B Bw L Fw U2 F' B2 L Dw2 Bw' Rw2 U2
Bw' U Lw F Rw' L2 D L' Rw2 R2 Fw' Dw2 Uw' Fw' F' Rw' U' L' Rw2 R' B' Lw' F Dw' F' Bw2 Uw' B Fw' Bw F' R2 Uw' D Dw' R U B2 Fw R' D2 L Dw R Fw2 Uw Rw2 Dw2 Bw Rw' Uw2 Bw' Dw2 Fw2 Uw Lw2 R' L Rw2 F'
B Bw D' L' U Lw' R2 B2 L2 F' Dw2 Bw L U' Dw2 L' Fw Lw U Dw2 Rw' B' Bw' Rw B2 F' D Fw D L B Bw2 Rw' U' Lw2 Bw2 Fw F Dw' R' F' U2 Bw' Rw' F' B' R Lw2 B' R Uw' Bw L2 D2 Dw' Lw' Fw2 L R2 Dw2






Spoiler: 6x6




3Fw2 Bw Rw' 3Fw2 D2 F2 Fw 3Uw 3Rw2 3Fw2 Lw Bw2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 Lw' D' B Uw' F2 Dw' Fw2 R2 3Uw R' D2 Uw' 3Rw2 D Fw2 Bw2 3Uw' Lw' B' 3Fw2 Bw' Uw' Rw Uw2 Bw2 3Uw Uw2 B2 Dw' Uw2 3Uw2 R' 3Uw Lw' B2 3Fw' L F' R 3Rw' Uw2 Dw Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw' Lw' 3Fw2 F' 3Uw Fw Lw L' Uw2 D F' R' 3Uw' Fw Lw Fw2 U' B' Rw 3Fw' U2
D' Uw2 3Rw' L' Dw2 3Fw2 Bw' Fw2 D' B' Uw' Rw 3Uw Uw2 Dw' D2 R' 3Uw Dw' Uw' Fw2 3Rw Rw' D' Rw U2 L2 Fw2 3Uw' D F' R' Lw' Uw 3Uw' B' Uw2 Fw' 3Uw2 L2 Fw' Lw' Bw L' Lw2 3Rw2 Uw' 3Fw B2 R' F' Rw U2 Dw' Lw U2 Lw' Bw' 3Rw2 B' R2 3Fw' F2 Fw2 B Rw' U' Bw2 L Lw 3Uw' Bw2 Dw 3Fw' Fw2 L' D' Lw' Fw U'
R2 B' Dw 3Fw' Rw R' Uw Rw' Bw' Uw2 3Uw' B' U Fw U2 D' Bw F2 L' R 3Rw' D' L' R' U Rw Lw Bw F' U' 3Uw' Uw Fw2 D2 3Fw' Dw' R 3Uw' 3Rw U 3Rw2 Uw R 3Fw' Fw2 R Lw' 3Fw B R 3Uw 3Fw L' Dw2 3Fw Dw D R2 L' Fw2 Lw' Rw Uw' 3Rw' U' 3Uw2 D Fw' B2 Bw2 Lw Bw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 F' U2 Lw' 3Fw2 U2 Rw2






Spoiler: 7x7




Dw Lw D B Dw' 3Uw Rw D' Bw2 Dw2 Lw F 3Bw2 Uw L' Dw L2 3Rw Fw 3Rw' D2 Dw 3Fw 3Rw2 F Lw D Fw2 Uw' Fw' 3Fw' Lw' Bw2 3Rw Bw D2 Dw L' D2 Dw2 3Rw2 Uw Bw R' 3Bw 3Fw Dw F R2 3Fw2 Uw Lw R2 L' 3Bw2 Dw 3Bw D Uw' Bw2 3Fw D' Bw Lw 3Uw U2 Fw Lw R2 Fw2 Dw 3Bw U 3Lw' 3Rw2 D2 Uw2 3Uw Lw' Fw 3Fw 3Rw2 D2 L F 3Rw' 3Lw Lw 3Fw' 3Lw' R2 Dw 3Fw2 Lw2 B2 L' D2 Fw U L
F2 3Lw2 3Bw' 3Rw' 3Lw' Lw' B' R D' B U2 3Bw L2 Bw 3Bw' Fw Lw 3Bw U2 Fw2 U2 3Bw F 3Uw F R2 Lw 3Lw Uw2 D' F2 3Rw2 Fw2 3Rw' 3Lw' 3Dw Lw2 Bw Lw2 3Rw 3Bw 3Rw 3Uw F' U' L2 3Fw2 3Dw2 3Lw' 3Bw2 R 3Fw2 Bw' Fw' Rw' B' Rw' Lw' 3Fw 3Bw Lw2 3Dw' Dw2 3Rw R2 3Uw Bw' R' 3Lw 3Uw' Bw' Lw2 D' 3Rw' Lw2 3Fw' B2 Dw2 Fw' U' L 3Rw2 Dw 3Fw Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 Rw' R U2 B2 3Dw 3Lw Fw' Uw' 3Lw
B Lw2 3Uw2 L Rw B2 3Bw F' 3Dw F2 U L2 Dw' 3Bw2 3Rw F' 3Rw F Bw' L F' 3Dw' L 3Fw' Rw' Fw 3Fw2 3Lw2 3Bw' 3Rw B2 3Lw Fw Bw 3Rw2 3Lw2 Dw Rw2 R2 B2 3Uw' Bw Fw' 3Lw2 U Dw 3Dw' 3Uw 3Lw2 Bw 3Fw' 3Bw2 Lw Uw2 Rw B2 R' 3Fw U' R' 3Fw' 3Bw D' Lw2 3Bw' Bw' Uw2 3Lw2 B' Lw' U2 D2 Rw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Bw2 D2 R2 3Dw2 Dw' F' Dw F 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Dw2 3Bw Lw' U Uw' 3Dw 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Lw D' U' Lw2 Dw' 3Lw' Bw'






Spoiler: 3BLD




B D2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D U2 F2 U L F' U' L R2 D B2 D Rw'
U2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R' B' D U2 B2 U R' D' L' Fw Uw
L' D F D' B2 F2 D L2 U F2 D' U' B L F2 U F L F2 Rw Uw2






Spoiler: 3x3 FMC




R' U' F R2 B' D' F L2 U2 L' F R U2 F2 B2 U2 R B2 D2 R' D2 R' U' R' U' F
R' U' F R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F' L' F2 U R2 U' F U' R' U' F
R' U' F U R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 U' R' U2 F' D' F' L2 D B' R' U' F






Spoiler: 3x3 OH




R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U F' L U F2 U' R2 D F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B'
U' F2 R' U' F2 D' F2 R D2 F2 R2 B L2 F D2 F U2 D2 B2 D2 U
D2 R2 B F' D2 B' R2 D2 R2 B U L' B D R B' L R2 F'
U' R2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B' F' L2 U' F D R' F2 D' F2 L'
L F' D F R2 D2 F' R2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 F' D' F2 R' B' U B' R






Spoiler: Clock




UR0+ DR3+ DL4+ UL5+ U2- R5+ D0+ L2+ ALL4- y2 U5+ R3- D4- L0+ ALL5+ DR
UR6+ DR3+ DL1+ UL0+ U0+ R5- D1+ L6+ ALL4- y2 U3+ R5- D5+ L6+ ALL3+ DL UL
UR5+ DR5+ DL1+ UL6+ U1- R3+ D5- L3- ALL1+ y2 U6+ R1+ D3- L6+ ALL3- DL UL
UR1- DR2+ DL2- UL3- U1- R4+ D1- L3+ ALL5+ y2 U0+ R5- D6+ L0+ ALL4- UR DR
UR0+ DR4+ DL3- UL1- U6+ R1- D1- L5+ ALL5+ y2 U5- R0+ D4+ L2+ ALL4- DR DL UL






Spoiler: Megaminx



R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'



R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'



R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'



R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U



R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: Pyraminx




B R U' R U' B' R' L' u'
B' R B R B R' U' B' r b u'
U' R' U' L B L R B L' r' b'
U L U' R' U R B L' l' b' u'
B' R B' L B R' B' U' r u'






Spoiler: Skewb




R' B' R U' B' L' U' L
U L B L B L' R U
R U R L B U R' U'
U R L' U L R' U' R
L' U L' R' U R' L U' L'






Spoiler: Square-1




(1,0)/ (5,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-5)/
(4,0)/ (2,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)
(1,-3)/ (5,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)
(-2,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)
(1,0)/ (0,6)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (4,0)






Spoiler: 4BLD




F' L' R2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L' D R' F R' U' F' Rw2 B R' D2 Fw2 Uw2 R' F2 L2 Fw2 R' U2 B' Uw L' Uw2 B L F' Rw' Uw R2 Fw L y'
L' D2 B L2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 R B D L2 R2 U2 R D' Rw2 Fw2 R' F L2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 F2 R2 Fw2 F' Uw B L D R2 Uw' B' Fw' U Fw2 Uw' Fw2 D2 x y'
B2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U B2 R2 U B2 U F' U2 L D F' R2 F' U' R Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 L' U' R' F2 D Rw2 U' D2 L Fw D' L' Uw2 F U F2 Rw Uw' Rw2 R Uw2 F2 y






Spoiler: 5BLD




Dw' Bw2 D B2 Dw' R B2 R D' Uw Lw2 B' Bw Lw2 U2 R' Fw' R' Bw' F2 Dw F2 Uw2 Dw2 L' Uw U' F' Rw L2 Fw' U2 D2 Bw' Dw B Rw2 R' Fw L2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 R Bw Dw Rw2 Dw D U' Fw2 Bw2 Rw2 R2 B' D2 Dw' U2 F 3Rw2 3Uw
L U Fw' F Bw' D2 U2 F Lw2 R2 Dw' Uw Fw' F' R2 Dw Lw U' Fw D' R Rw' B U' Lw2 Fw2 Lw' Bw Rw Uw Bw2 U' Uw R2 F U' Uw' Bw2 Uw Dw' L U R2 Dw' Fw U B2 L2 Uw D2 L2 F' D F Dw2 L Lw Dw' D' Bw' 3Fw 3Uw
D Uw2 Fw F Dw2 B U Lw' Bw D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' L' Dw' Rw U Fw' Uw' U2 D' F2 B R U L B' Bw2 D' Rw' U' B2 R D2 Lw U' F Lw' D2 U2 Dw Rw L' B L' Fw2 Dw U2 L2 Dw2 Fw U' Fw2 F2 L' D' B2 F2 R' L 3Rw






Spoiler: MBLD



1) L D R' L2 F R2 L2 F U' R2 L2 D' R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' D2 B' Fw'

2) B2 U2 L D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R' F2 R2 B2 D' L R2 D F R2 U' R U Fw Uw

3) R2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 U' R' B U F2 L2 B' F' U' B2 R Rw2

4) R2 F' L2 R2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U R2 B2 L2 F U' L' B R2 F' D Rw Uw'

5) R' D2 L' B2 R2 D2 L D2 B2 R B' U L R B F2 R U2 R2 Uw2

6) R B2 R2 D2 L U2 R' B2 D2 R D2 B2 D' F2 R B' U2 L' B D2 U' Fw' Uw

7) F' D' B' D L D' L F D2 R L U2 B2 L U2 L' B2 L2 U2 Fw Uw'

8) F2 R U R2 D2 L2 B U2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 L' B2 D' R' U L R' Rw'

9) B2 U2 B U F2 L' D F' U' D2 L U2 L' B2 R U2 R U2 R F2 Fw Uw

10) R2 B' D' R D2 F' D' B D2 L2 B2 D2 L' B2 R B2 D2 B2 D2 R' Rw2

11) D R U L' B2 L U' F' L' F2 R2 F2 U D F2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 Uw'

12) F' L2 F2 R2 L' B' R B D2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D R Fw' Uw'

13) D B' R L2 F L' U2 B F2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 B2 D R2 D L2 F Rw' Uw'

14) R2 B L2 B R2 U2 B R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L' U' F2 L' F D2 L2 R D' Fw

15) D' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 B R2 B' D' R2 B R2 U' F' L D' Rw2 Uw2

16) R2 F2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F' L B2 L F' R B2 D2 B' Rw2 Uw

17) R B R U' L' B U2 R U' L2 B2 D' B2 U2 D' B2 L2 D B2 Rw2 Uw

18) L2 D' F2 U L2 U' F2 U B2 U' R2 F L' R2 D' U' F U R B Fw Uw

19) D R' F2 U B2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 L B D2 L2 F' R B U' Rw Uw'

20) B D2 L' U' B2 L U' B' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D F2

21) F R' D' R' U2 R2 L D2 F B2 U2 F L2 B' R2 D2 B D2 L' F' Rw'

22) U2 R F R2 D' R2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 F' U B L' D U L Rw' Uw2

23) D2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 B F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D L B' F R' F' L2 D' Fw'

24) L B' U2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 R' U L2 U F2 U' R B2 Fw Uw'

25) L' D2 B2 D R2 B' D L2 F R2 B L2 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 R U' Rw2 Uw'

26) L2 B D2 U2 B' F' D2 F L2 D L2 B D' F' L' B F' R F Fw' Uw2

27) L U2 R D2 R U2 R' B2 L F2 U2 D B' D' U' R' D' F' U2 F2 L2 Rw' Uw2

28) F' D' L' U L B L U R2 U R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' L Rw2

29) B' U D' R L B2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 B' D2 B D' B2 Uw

30) D' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U F' U B2 L B2 D2 R' D U2 R Uw2

31) B2 L D2 L2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 R D2 B' D2 F' D2 R' D' U' R2 F2 Fw' Uw

32) D L B2 L' D2 L U2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 U R' F' R2 D' B U' R' Rw2 Uw

33) F' R B' R F' R U2 B2 R B2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U' Rw Uw

34) F L2 D2 B2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D L B' R' B' L2 D' B Fw' Uw2

35) F R F R2 F R2 D2 U2 F D2 B U2 F' L' D F2 R' U2 F2 L B' Rw Uw

36) R2 B F L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 F' U2 R D' B2 L U F D B' Uw2

37) R2 B L2 B2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 R B' U2 L D' B' F R U F' Uw2

38) L2 D2 F R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 D L2 U2 L B R' D B U L Rw Uw'

39) L U' L D2 L2 D R B2 U L2 F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 D2 B Uw2

40) F' D2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 D2 F U2 F2 L B' D' B2 U' F R B' D2 Fw

41) U' D' F R2 L2 F' R' B L' U' R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' R Uw'

42) L F2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 R2 U B2 U B' D F D' L D' R' D' U' Rw Uw'

43) U F2 R2 U2 L2 R B2 L D2 F2 U2 D' R2 U' L' U B' U' Rw2 Uw'

44) D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 L' D' F2 L' F' U2 L' U2 R' U2 Fw Uw'

45) F B2 L' B' R' B D F2 B2 R L' B2 U2 L' B2 U2 R U2 D' F' Rw' Uw'

46) F2 U2 R2 B2 L R' B2 U2 R2 D2 R' D' F U' L' D B2 D R2 F Rw2 Uw

47) L2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 U' L2 U R' F' U2 L D' B' R' D L2 F2 Fw' Uw2

48) R' B2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U2 R B D' F' D L' R' Rw2 Uw'

49) D B2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R U2 L' D' F' R D R B' R' Fw'

50) F B R L2 B2 U L B' U' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 D B2 R2 Rw2 Uw

51) L U L B2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 U2 L' D2 R' B2 U F U' B2 D U R2 Fw

52) B U' F' R2 B' D2 F' R2 B L2 B D2 L2 D L U' B2 R2 D2 L Fw

53) R2 D' R' U2 L' F2 B R F' B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D' B2 D L2 Rw2 Uw'

54) U B' U2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 F' U2 F L2 B' D F L U2 L' R D Fw' Uw'

55) U R2 D L U2 F L' F2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 R B D' Fw Uw

56) D L2 B L2 U2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 B U2 B L' U' R2 D L' R2 B2 F Rw2 Uw

57) F D' B R' U' F U2 L B L' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' Rw2 Uw

58) U B2 F2 L2 U L2 D U2 L2 F2 U' F' R B' U2 B' L' D' B2 L2 B' Fw

59) B F2 R2 F2 L' F2 D2 U2 R B2 F2 R D F' D L' F' R' D R Fw Uw

60) R' B' U2 L2 R2 D F2 U F2 L2 D R2 B2 L B D2 U L R' D F' Rw Uw'

61) R D2 B' F2 L2 U2 F D2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 D' B' U R' F2 D' U' Rw2 Uw2

62) B U B2 D' F2 U L' F2 D F2 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 U2 F D2 Fw' Uw2

63) U2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 D L2 D R' B' L2 F R2 B' L2 B' L' Uw

64) R D F' R' D2 B D' L D' F2 L B2 D2 L D2 B2 R' B2 R2 F2 R' Rw2

65) D' B' L' U' R2 F2 B' U' F2 U R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D F2 L' D' Rw' Uw' (Hi Graham!)

66) D R U' L2 R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D' F' R' F' L2 B D L' Uw'

67) R F' L U2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' F' R2 F' R' D U2 Fw

68) F D2 B2 U' R' U' B2 L F R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D' Uw2

69) U' F U2 L2 F R2 F' L2 F2 R2 B D2 R D2 U' B2 R2 F2 R' D Rw2 Uw2

70) L R2 F2 R2 B' D2 F U2 F L2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 R' U' L2 D R Rw2

71) B D' F U2 F' U2 F' D2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 F R D2 L F' U' B' U Uw'

72) R' F2 R2 D2 R B2 R D2 R' D2 R U2 F' R B D' U' F' R' B' U' Rw2 Uw2

73) R D' L' B L2 B' L2 B2 U2 B L2 F' R2 B D' U R2 B2 F' D2 L' Rw2 Uw

74) L' F U2 B2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 F' L' R U2 B2 U2 R' Rw' Uw'

75) B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L' D2 L' R2 U2 R' F' D' U2 R2 D F2 R D' B' Fw' Uw

76) R2 F2 U2 D2 F L' B U R' U D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D R2 D' B2 Rw2 Uw'

77) F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 R2 D F' U2 F2 L U' B R2 D' L R' Fw

78) R' U2 B' L2 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R U' L F2 L' D L' F U2 Fw

79) U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 D' B D B2 F2 R F U B' U Fw Uw2

80) R2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U L2 B2 L' F2 D B' L B' D' U' L' Fw' Uw'

81) L U F U2 F' D2 F R' F2 D2 L2 F2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' R2 L2 U B' Uw

82) B' U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 D' R2 B L R' D2 F' D' R' B2 D' Uw'

83) U L2 B2 D' F' L2 F L B2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U B2 L2 Rw2 Uw'

84) D2 B' U2 B L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D L' F' L B R2 F R' D2 Fw

85) D' B2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 R B' U L' B' F2 U2 L2 B' R2 Rw2

86) D2 F R2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U' B' L' U2 L B R2 B Uw

87) U2 D' F B R' F' B U F R' U2 R' D2 L D2 L2 B2 R F2 R Rw Uw2

88) D F2 U2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 U B R2 U' F' L B2 U' R' D' L' Rw Uw'

89) R2 D2 L F' U R2 F B' R' F2 U2 D' R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 L2 D R2 Rw' Uw2

90) R2 B2 L' D2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 L' B' F' R' B' D' L Fw Uw2

91) U B2 F2 L2 D' U' F2 D B2 R2 L' F' D2 U' B2 D R' U2 B' F' Fw Uw2

92) L2 U2 B' D2 F2 D' R' F' D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D B2 L2 R Rw2

93) R2 F' U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U B2 U2 R' B2 F R F2 L B R' Fw' Uw

94) B F' R2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 L F2 U' L D2 L F D R Rw2

95) B' R' B R2 F U2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 B' U B' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 Rw' Uw

96) L2 F' R D L' B U' B L F R2 B R2 B L2 B2 R2 B' D2 F Fw Uw

97) D F' B2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 L' F U2 F2 L2 U2 F U Fw' Uw

98) U2 R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D R' F' R D2 B2 L U F2 R2 Rw

99) B2 U' B2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 D' L F D2 L' R' B' D' L2 R' U2 Fw'

100) D2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 U' F' U' L F' L2 B R' F' U2 B Rw' Uw2



Good luck to everyone who competes!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jan 2, 2023)

Just to be clear, we only do the events we want? or do we have to them all?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 2, 2023)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Just to be clear, we only do the events we want? or do we have to them all?


You definitely don't have to do all events, that would limit the number of competitors a lot. You can do whatever events you want, and you also don't have to do the same events every week.


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 2, 2023)

When do you update records?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 2, 2023)

NmeCuber said:


> When do you update records?


Every Monday after releasing the new scrambles.


----------



## Acus1171 (Jan 2, 2023)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Hi everyone!
> In the year 2023 I will be hosting an 'official' championship for all speedsolving.com members! How this is going to work is all written in this website:
> www.speedsolvingchampionship.jouwweb.nl
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Aldhi R. (Jan 3, 2023)

Do we need to follow WCA rules, such as 1 hour time limit for an FMC attempt?


----------



## DynaXT (Jan 3, 2023)

Should we have all results in one DM or can it be 1 per event?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 3, 2023)

Aldhi R. said:


> Do we need to follow WCA rules, such as 1 hour time limit for an FMC attempt?


Yes, please follow as many WCA rules as possible. If you can't follow a certain rule, e.g. because you do not jave a stackmat, that's okay, but try to be as close to the official regulations as possible.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 3, 2023)

DynaXT said:


> Should we have all results in one DM or can it be 1 per event?


You can use as many messages as you want, but to make it easier to work through, it would be best to at least combine all the individual results of one average in one message. Ideally, all results can be in one message, but that isn't necessary.


----------



## theviru (Jan 6, 2023)

3x3 average 

7.008


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Monday at 12:17 PM)

Week 1 is now over! Congrats to the following people who set records this week: @Imsoosm, @Luke Solves Cubes, @DynaXT, @Aldhi R., @EthanMCuber and @SkewbIsTheBestEvent! The records can be found on the website. If you spot any mistakes, please point them out here.

Here are the scrambles for week 2:


Spoiler: 2x2



1. R2 U' F2 R F R F R' U'
2. R U F' R2 U F' R2 F2 R'
3. F2 R' U' F U R2 F' R' F
4. F U2 F' U' R2 F R F' R2
5. F' R' U' R' U2 F U' R U'





Spoiler: 3x3



1. F L B2 U' B D F2 R D' R2 L2 F' U2 L2 B R2 U2 B' R2 B2
2. B' L2 B U2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R D U' F' D U2 F U
3. D2 R U2 R2 B L2 F' U2 B F2 D2 U2 R2 U' B U' R' D' R B'
4. D F' L B D2 R' U' B' U R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2
5. U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 F U2 L F U2 L R F' R U2





Spoiler: 4x4



1. B2 U B2 D B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 B' U F R' D2 L U2 F2 R U Uw2 R' Fw2 D2 U L2 Fw2 L' R2 Fw2 L D Fw D B L B Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' F2 R2 Fw2
2. L2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 U2 R D' F R' D B D L2 F2 D' Fw2 Uw2 D' F Uw2 U D B2 F' Rw2 B2 R2 Rw F' Uw2 B2 D Fw2 B2 Rw' Fw' R' Uw Rw' B
3. D2 U2 R' F2 D2 R D2 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 U' L' B D U' B2 L' D R2 Fw2 L' Fw2 F2 D Fw2 B2 U R' Uw2 L U Fw' D2 B' D U2 Uw L' Fw' Rw D' U Rw B'
4. R L2 D F2 U' F2 U' L2 D R2 F2 R B' L D2 L2 U R' B R' Uw2 Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 L' B2 R Fw2 U' Rw2 B2 U2 Fw' U2 B2 R2 Fw Uw' L2 R Fw Rw U2 L
5. U2 F2 U L2 R2 U B2 U' B2 D' F U R' B U R F' D' L Uw2 Fw2 R F' U2 F B2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 L' B' Uw F2 Uw L' D Fw L2 Uw2 Fw' F Rw' F2





Spoiler: 5x5



1. Bw' Uw L' R2 Dw2 U2 Uw2 B' L' Fw2 F Rw Uw' R Fw' F' L' Dw2 D B Uw2 Fw' D Dw' Fw B2 F' U' Lw2 B2 R' Lw' D' R2 Bw D2 Uw Bw2 B Dw' D' U Rw2 F' R2 Uw' F Rw2 Fw' R' L Uw' Bw2 L2 F' B2 D' R2 F' Uw'
2. Bw Uw Bw R2 L Fw' Bw' Rw' B L' Lw Rw2 R Fw' Dw Fw D Uw B' F' Dw' B' D Bw' F L Bw' Rw L' Lw' B Uw' Dw2 Rw Uw' Fw U Lw' Bw Fw2 Uw' Lw2 Rw' U2 Rw2 Lw' Uw' B R2 D F D U2 Rw Bw Rw Uw D' U2 Lw'
3. U2 B' D B Dw Lw' B' U' Bw2 Uw Rw D2 Uw R' Rw Lw2 Bw2 D' R' D2 L' Bw2 F' U2 Lw Dw2 Lw2 R' Rw2 L D' Bw' D2 U' Uw Dw F D' Bw2 Rw D B D2 Dw2 L' F D' R' Fw' L2 B2 L2 F2 Lw2 Fw2 Lw' Uw' Bw2 B' L2
4. Bw D R' Fw' B2 Lw D Bw' Rw' R' L2 Dw' U D' Bw2 L Uw Bw2 L2 Dw2 F Rw Dw' D Bw' Uw' R Fw2 B' Lw Rw2 D L2 D B R2 Lw' Dw' U F2 Fw' B2 Lw2 Fw' F Dw U Lw' Fw F L Bw' Dw' Lw2 Uw Fw' D2 Dw2 L Rw2
5. Fw' Dw B' Fw' R2 Rw' U Rw Fw D Lw L F' Rw2 Dw' B2 U2 Dw' Uw' F' Dw' D' Fw2 U' Rw L' Uw Fw2 B2 Bw2 F' R Dw Bw2 Lw2 B2 Lw2 Fw' Bw' Uw2 Lw2 Fw Lw2 Dw2 L2 Uw F' Uw2 B' Rw' Uw Fw U' Bw2 D' L B2 D' F' Bw2





Spoiler: 6x6



1. R' Dw2 U' R' 3Uw' Bw Lw R' 3Rw2 3Uw 3Rw' 3Uw Fw' Uw2 Fw' L2 3Uw B U' R Bw B2 Lw L Uw2 3Uw R D L U B' Lw' Uw2 B' U F 3Rw' U' 3Uw Rw' 3Uw2 D' R2 Uw' Rw Dw2 3Uw L' Fw2 U Bw2 Dw 3Fw 3Rw Rw B' U2 R2 Dw' B2 R2 B F2 U' 3Uw Dw' Bw' Dw' D' R U2 Lw B2 3Uw L2 F L2 Rw' Lw B2
2. Lw D2 L2 Rw Uw 3Fw Rw2 B2 3Uw2 R2 Lw' D2 B' F 3Fw Uw2 U' Rw 3Fw2 D Rw2 Lw Uw B' F' L' Uw2 Bw2 B' U 3Rw F Lw' U' L' Uw Rw 3Fw2 Uw2 Bw Rw2 Uw' Rw' 3Uw B Rw' 3Uw Bw 3Fw' D Dw2 Rw Fw' Dw' U Fw' Lw' 3Rw2 U Lw' Fw' B' 3Uw F2 Lw2 F' 3Fw' Uw' U2 F2 Uw L' R2 3Uw' B2 3Uw2 F2 U2 3Uw2 Lw'
3. Rw U' Rw' Lw2 Uw' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw2 D2 3Rw2 Rw' 3Fw Fw' Uw 3Rw' Dw' Bw U' D B' Lw Uw' F' Rw B2 Bw2 U2 L 3Uw Uw L 3Rw U' Dw2 B 3Rw2 Lw' Uw 3Uw F' Lw2 Fw 3Rw Fw' 3Uw' B' 3Rw' 3Uw2 U L Rw 3Uw Lw2 Bw' 3Uw' Dw L2 Dw 3Fw B D2 3Fw Bw Rw' U2 3Rw' L Lw F B Fw2 Rw2 Fw 3Uw Lw Uw' Bw' 3Uw 3Rw' R





Spoiler: 7x7



1. 3Bw' Bw' 3Fw Fw' 3Uw' 3Rw' Uw' 3Fw2 3Lw2 U2 Uw 3Bw2 3Rw2 Bw 3Rw2 R2 Bw 3Dw Uw2 Dw' D2 Lw Dw' B 3Lw2 B2 Rw2 3Rw2 Bw 3Dw' Dw' B2 3Bw Lw Fw 3Bw2 L' Uw' 3Rw' Fw U Uw' F B2 U Uw 3Rw B' 3Bw2 Bw' U' 3Uw2 3Bw' Rw2 3Dw2 Bw2 Fw' 3Fw L Lw' Uw D Fw2 Dw' Uw R Uw Rw' 3Fw2 Bw2 R 3Dw2 Bw2 Fw' Lw' R 3Dw2 3Fw2 Bw' Fw2 L2 D2 Rw D 3Uw2 Lw2 3Lw2 3Uw2 3Lw2 3Bw2 B' 3Dw' Uw Bw' F2 Uw2 3Bw' L2 3Lw 3Rw'
2. Uw Dw2 R' L2 Bw Rw' U' F L 3Rw' Uw2 B' Rw Bw2 B' Lw' R B2 3Lw' 3Rw' 3Dw D' R B2 Rw B Bw2 3Dw 3Uw' U2 R U 3Bw' Uw2 U B2 Dw2 3Dw Bw2 Dw B' 3Lw2 Dw 3Bw B D' 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Lw 3Uw 3Bw' F2 3Lw 3Uw 3Bw' Dw2 3Rw2 Rw 3Lw 3Bw 3Fw B2 R' B' 3Bw2 3Lw Lw D2 F B' 3Rw' B Bw L2 Bw' 3Fw2 B L2 3Uw2 Bw2 F2 U2 3Dw' 3Bw2 F' 3Dw' Bw 3Bw' Lw2 3Uw U B2 Dw L' F' L2 3Rw' U2 3Uw2 Rw'
3. Bw 3Bw 3Uw U2 3Bw' 3Fw' R' 3Bw2 Dw2 3Lw' 3Dw Dw' 3Fw' 3Rw D L' 3Lw 3Uw' Uw2 3Dw' F' Lw' U2 Fw' 3Fw Bw Dw2 Uw' 3Lw' Lw2 Bw2 3Lw 3Rw2 B2 Dw Lw L 3Fw Lw' 3Rw' R Fw' L2 3Lw 3Bw' Fw' F' L Bw Dw2 U D2 Lw' 3Bw2 Rw' D' Uw 3Bw D' Fw' L' B 3Fw' 3Bw2 Fw' 3Rw 3Bw' Lw Dw2 Uw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 B Lw 3Uw2 3Lw2 Bw' 3Fw Dw2 Uw2 Rw 3Rw' 3Fw 3Bw2 Uw' U' L 3Dw2 Dw 3Bw' Bw 3Lw2 Dw' 3Lw2 3Dw Rw R Fw2 Uw2 F2





Spoiler: 3BLD



1. L' B2 F2 L2 F2 D U F2 D R2 U L2 U' B' L D U2 F2 R2 Rw2
2. R' B2 U2 L2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 U2 R' B L B2 U F D' F' D' F Rw' Uw
3. F D' F' B L2 U2 D F U' D2 R' B2 R' F2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 R F2 Rw2





Spoiler: 3x3 FMC



1. R' U' F U' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 B' L D2 L' D L2 R' D' B' R' U' F
2. R' U' F D R2 U' D2 F U2 L B U' B2 R2 U2 L D2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' F
3. R' U' F B' L' R2 B2 U2 F D2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 R2 F' R U F' L2 D' L U' R' U' F





Spoiler: 3x3 OH



1. F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 R' B U' L F' R' B L2 F' U
2. B' R F D F' R' U' L2 D' R2 D2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 F2 L2 U2
3. B L D R D2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L' F2 U' F L B2 R U R2
4. U' L2 D L2 U B2 L2 R2 D' L2 U L B' F U2 R U F' L' F
5. L2 D F2 B2 R U F2 R' U F' D2 F L2 B' L2 B2 U2 F' U2 D2





Spoiler: Clock



1. UR4- DR1+ DL6+ UL3- U5- R2- D3- L0+ ALL1+ y2 U3- R6+ D4+ L2+ ALL4- DL UL
2. UR2+ DR5- DL1+ UL3+ U1+ R4+ D2+ L5- ALL6+ y2 U4+ R2+ D2+ L5+ ALL2+ DR DL
3. UR6+ DR5+ DL5- UL2- U3- R1- D3+ L5+ ALL3- y2 U4- R5- D5+ L2- ALL3+ UR DR DL
4. UR2+ DR5+ DL1- UL1+ U3+ R2- D4- L6+ ALL3- y2 U5- R6+ D1- L3- ALL1- DR DL
5. UR5+ DR3- DL2+ UL4+ U2- R1+ D1- L0+ ALL4- y2 U6+ R0+ D4- L4- ALL0+ UR DR DL





Spoiler: Megaminx



1. 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

2. 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

3. 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

4. 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

5. 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U





Spoiler: Pyraminx



1. R L B R' B U R B' l' r' b'
2. U' R L' R' L' B U R' l' u
3. U L' R U' L B' L U' l' r b u
4. L' B U R U L B' U R' l' r b' u'
5. L B' R' L R' B' R B' L l r'





Spoiler: Skewb



1. R' L' U' L' U' L' U L
2. U L' B R' B' L U' L R'
3. B' L' B U' B' U' B' R' L'
4. R' U B' U L U R' B U'
5. B L R' L B' L' R L





Spoiler: Square-1



1. (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (1,1)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-3)/ (-4,0)
2. (-5,0)/ (5,2)/ (-3,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (-5,-4)/
3. (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (5,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (2,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)
4. (0,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,0)/ (6,-1)/ (6,-2)
5. (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,0)





Spoiler: 4BLD



1. F' B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 B' L B' U2 L R2 U F Rw2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 R Fw2 F2 D2 R Fw2 B' L2 Uw' Fw2 R2 Uw2 U Rw' F2 Uw2 U2 Rw B' F y'
2. B2 D' B2 D R2 D2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 R' D R2 F2 L' R2 F R' U' R Fw2 L' D2 U Fw2 U2 R U Fw2 U F2 L2 Fw R2 Uw2 D' Fw' L2 Uw2 Rw B' Uw B2 D2 y2
3. B' D' L' U L F L2 D' L U B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U R2 U F2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 F D' Rw2 F' U' B' Uw2 Rw2 D2 R2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' U R F' D' Uw Rw' F2 L' R Uw x2 y'





Spoiler: 5BLD



1. Bw' Rw Bw2 B Fw' Rw' Dw2 Uw' L' Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 D' Bw' D Rw Bw2 Dw' U Rw2 U B' L' Uw' Fw' D2 B Lw D2 R2 Bw2 Uw R B' F U Dw2 F L' U2 Rw' Dw R L Rw' Dw2 R' Dw' Fw2 Rw2 Lw' B2 Uw2 Dw Lw Dw D2 3Fw 3Uw'
2. Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw' Dw Uw Rw2 D2 U L Rw Dw D Uw' Fw F R Lw' Fw Dw' Lw2 Fw' Uw' Fw R2 Lw2 Fw Bw2 Dw D2 B L2 Lw Uw' L' Dw2 Bw R2 U Lw2 F Fw2 Lw L Dw2 L Rw2 R2 Fw' D2 Rw' B Bw2 Fw U F B2 Bw' R Uw' 3Rw 3Uw
3. D2 Rw2 B' Fw2 F' L2 B U2 Rw' L2 Fw' Bw2 B2 Uw2 Dw' R F' Bw Lw' F Fw2 R B2 U F2 Fw2 R2 L Lw B Fw' R Bw Fw' R2 Fw' F B2 Bw' D' L' U2 Bw' U' Fw' L' Fw2 Bw F2 R' U2 L F' Uw2 D Fw Uw2 B R L2 3Fw 3Uw2





Spoiler: MBLD



1) U' R F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 R U2 L' R2 U' B' R2 Fw' 
2) B F2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 D U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L' D' R2 F D2 U2 B U Rw 
3) L D2 L' R2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 R F L2 R' B U' L F' D R2 Uw
4) L2 R B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U L2 R2 F' D' L2 R B2 D R2 F Rw' Uw2
5) D2 B' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 F R' B2 D' B F' L' R F' L2 Fw Uw
6) L2 R2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' B2 F' L' R' B U' F U' L2 F2 U Rw' Uw2
7) B D2 R F' D' F' U L' B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U L2 U' L2 U F2 D Rw' 
8) L2 B2 D2 R B2 U2 R F2 D2 F2 L' D2 U' B R U' F2 R D' B U Uw2
9) L B2 R2 F' L' D R B2 R' U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' Fw' 
10) B' L2 B2 R2 F' L2 F L2 F D2 B2 D B' U' L2 F' R F' U' F' Rw2 
11) R2 B' U2 R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 F2 U B L' F2 D' B F D2 U' Fw Uw2
12) R2 B' L2 D F' D2 R' B' R U' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D Rw Uw
13) L' D F' L B2 D2 R D2 R F2 U2 F2 L' D2 F' R D L' D F2 L Rw2 Uw2
14) B2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 D F2 D' B' L B R B2 L B' U' R2 Uw
15) D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 B R D2 F' U F' L B' D' U2 Rw Uw2
16) F' U2 R2 B R2 D2 B U2 F L2 F R U2 R2 D2 U F2 L' D' R2 F' Rw 
17) F' L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 U2 F' R2 U' R D2 F U L' Rw2 
18) U2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 L B2 R F2 L' D F D' U2 B U' F' U R' F2 Rw' Uw'
19) R' L2 F2 L2 U R2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' D' L' U F D' U Fw' Uw2
20) F' L2 B' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R' F2 L2 B L D' R2 Rw Uw
21) R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R' B' U R2 D' L' F2 U' F R Uw
22) F' U R U' F2 R' L U R2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 D2 R Rw2 Uw'
23) L U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 D F' L B F L2 D U F' Uw
24) B2 R B2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 R F2 R2 B2 U' R B F2 D2 B' U L2 Rw2 
25) D2 R' L2 B R' F L F' U B2 R2 U2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 B' L2 B' Fw' 
26) R F2 L' B U2 D R F2 U F2 L2 B R2 U2 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 Uw'
27) L' F' L' F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 D2 B2 U' L2 F R' B U L U2 R Rw Uw2
28) L' U' F D2 B R D' B L' D' F2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 Uw
29) U2 R' L2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 B F' U2 R2 D' B2 D2 R U L B Fw' 
30) F2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F' R' F U F' L D' L D2 U Fw' Uw'
31) D' F D' F' L' D2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 D R2 U' L2 D F2 R2 D2 R' Fw Uw
32) R2 U2 B2 R F2 D2 R' F2 L2 R' F2 B L' B2 U R2 F U R' F2 Uw
33) U' R D' B2 R' U' R2 L2 B D2 R2 D B2 D' F2 B2 R2 U' L2 Fw Uw
34) U B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 L' D L2 D' F L' R' U2 B' Fw' Uw
35) U2 B' L2 R2 F R2 B2 F' U2 L2 F R F U' L' B2 F L' F' D' Rw' Uw'
36) R' U2 L' D2 R U2 L B2 L2 D2 B2 R' F' L' U R B F U2 B R' Rw' 
37) R2 D' F' L' B' L F B2 L' F2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' Rw Uw'
38) L2 D2 B2 F2 R F2 L' B2 L' R F2 B' U L R' B D' B' L U2 Rw Uw2
39) L2 D2 R' D2 L' D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F R B2 F D F' D2 B L2 Rw Uw
40) D' B' R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 D U2 B2 D F2 B' D F2 L' F R U2 Fw 
41) D2 B2 R U2 F2 R' U2 R D2 L' R' D L' B2 D B U2 L B2 D2 Uw'
42) U2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 R D' L2 D2 U' B2 R' B' L2 U Fw Uw'
43) R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D U2 B2 U' B' F D' R2 F R F' L' R' Rw2 Uw2
44) D' F2 L2 B D R2 D' F2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 R2 U2 L D2 L' B' R2 Rw 
45) R B' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 F R U2 L2 B' U' F2 R2 B Fw' 
46) U F' R' F2 D' L2 D F2 U B2 L2 B2 U L2 B D' B' R' B2 F2 U Rw2 Uw'
47) D F' L F2 U2 R F2 L B2 R B2 D2 L2 D B R2 B' R U' F' Fw' Uw2
48) L U R D2 R B L' F2 U F R2 F B R2 U2 D2 F D2 F U2 Fw' 
49) U L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 B U2 L U' B2 L F' R2 F' U Fw' Uw'
50) B' U L' U' R2 B D2 B L' D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 Rw' 
51) F' L' B2 F L2 B D2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 U L' D2 L2 R2 F L' Rw2 Uw
52) F2 R U2 L B2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 L F2 U B U' B R B D' F L2 Fw' 
53) B2 D R2 D2 R' D2 F R2 L2 F2 D R2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 D R U2 Fw' Uw
54) B2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 D2 L D R F D U2 B' D2 U2 Rw Uw2
55) F2 L D2 B2 D2 R D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 R F R F2 D' L' D' B' F' R' Rw' Uw
56) B R2 B' L2 F2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 F U' F L' R' B' D2 U2 L' Uw2
57) R B2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 L R2 B2 U R U' R2 D L R2 B R2 Rw2 Uw'
58) L D' F D2 R2 F L2 F' L2 D2 F L2 F' D R2 D' B2 L' B2 F2 Uw
59) D L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 D B2 U' R2 U R' U' L' D' L2 B L F2 U2 Rw' 
60) R F2 L' F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 D L R' U' F D B2 U L2 Fw 
61) R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 B2 F D2 L' F L F2 R' F R2 U' B Fw Uw'
62) U B2 U L2 U' L2 D' F2 U' L2 U' R' U' L2 B' U' B2 L D2 R' Fw Uw2
63) R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 U B' D2 R B2 L' F U2 R' U' R Fw Uw'
64) R2 U L2 R2 F R2 B D2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 R' D R2 D2 B U' F' Rw2 Uw'
65) U2 F R2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U' F' U' B' R' B' L B2 Uw2 (Hi Graham)
66) L2 R2 B2 U B2 D L2 F2 R2 L D B' R' B' F' L2 B' D' R Rw2 Uw2
67) F U2 L2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' L D B2 L D2 L B F' L' R2 Rw2 Uw2
68) L2 B L2 B2 D2 B' R2 F D2 U2 L2 F' L' D' F D2 R' U' L' D L Fw' Uw'
69) U2 F U2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 D2 B U2 F L D' B F' L F2 U L R2 Uw
70) U' F R' F2 L' D' F2 R' D2 B' R' D2 F2 R2 L U2 L F2 B2 D2 F2 Rw' 
71) R' B' R U' L2 D B' R' F2 B2 R2 U F2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 D L2 F' Fw' 
72) D2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' B L' D2 F' U2 L2 B2 D U' F' Fw 
73) U2 F' D2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 B' R' B F D L U' B D2 B' Rw2 
74) R' D' B R2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 U' L' D' R D' L2 F2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
75) D F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 U L U2 B2 L B' D' R F' U' Uw2
76) U L2 B D2 F2 L2 B L2 F' U2 B2 L2 R U2 B2 U' R2 B' L2 D2 F2 Fw' Uw'
77) R2 L B L' U F' B2 L R2 B' D2 L2 B U2 D2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 Rw Uw
78) R2 B2 D B2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 F L R' B2 F' L2 D' U' B' L2 Fw' 
79) L2 B' U' R' F2 R D F2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 L2 F L2 U2 R2 L' U2 Rw2 Uw2
80) D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 L U' B L' B' L' U B Fw' Uw2
81) U D' L B' L U2 F B' U D2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 L U2 R' D2 L2 Fw' Uw2
82) B' D2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 U R2 U' F' L' R2 U2 B U2 L D R' 
83) F2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 F D R2 F U L D2 B F R Rw Uw2
84) D R2 F U' L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 R2 B2 D' F2 R' D2 B L' U F2 U2 Uw'
85) U2 B2 D' B2 U L2 B2 F2 D' U B' L' D' L' F R' D B2 F R' Fw' Uw'
86) R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' U' L U R' D L' R Uw2
87) U F2 B2 R2 F' L' D' R2 U' B U2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 F R2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
88) R2 U2 R2 B D2 B F2 U2 B L2 B' L D' R D2 F D' R D' L2 Rw2 Uw'
89) R D2 L F2 R D2 U2 F2 R' B2 D2 R' D R2 B F2 L' U' R' D Rw 
90) D L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D F2 L U2 F D2 R2 B D L F2 Fw' 
91) R F2 R' B2 L' F2 L2 F2 L' F2 D L2 R' B' U2 L' B' R' F' Fw 
92) U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D F D L2 D' B F L D R B Rw Uw
93) L B D2 L2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D B L2 U' B F D L' Rw2 Uw'
94) B' L' B R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 D F2 L' B' R' D R' U' L Rw Uw
95) F L' D2 L2 F L2 B R2 F L2 B' U2 F2 R' F2 D L R2 B' F' Rw Uw2
96) D2 L2 U2 B F L2 B' U2 B' U' B2 U2 L' F2 R' D' L2 B U Fw Uw
97) U2 F' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' B' D B' R' F' D2 R' Rw Uw
98) U' R' F2 U2 L2 F2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 R' F' U' L' U' R D' L' U' Rw2 
99) U' B R' L B D' B' U R2 D R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D L2 U D F R2 Rw' Uw'
100) U' B2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 F' D F2 U L2 F' R' B' R Rw2


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Monday at 2:58 PM)

Can we join at any week? Or was there a registration period?

Edit: Just read the website! Nvm


----------



## EthanMCuber (Wednesday at 1:52 AM)

I’m shocked I got an OH record! I average 41 BTW. I had a 31 move solution (better than my FMC PB!)


----------



## theviru (Wednesday at 4:06 PM)

3x3 average of 5 - 7.40


----------



## theviru (Wednesday at 4:08 PM)

2x2 average of 5 - 2.47


----------



## theviru (Wednesday at 4:12 PM)

3x3 OH average of 5 - 15.84


----------



## theviru (Wednesday at 4:13 PM)

4x4 average of 5 - 48.76


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Wednesday at 4:14 PM)

theviru said:


> 4x4 average of 5 - 48.76


Please submit your result via DM, otherwise I can't count them, unfortunately. Also, make sure to include the individual times for each solve, not just the average.


----------



## theviru (Friday at 9:32 AM)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Please submit your result via DM, otherwise I can't count them, unfortunately. Also, make sure to include the individual times for each solve, not just the average.


Okay,noted


----------



## theviru (Friday at 9:37 AM)

Do I need to send it again or keep it here?


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Friday at 9:53 AM)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Week 1 is now over! Congrats to the following people who set records this week: @Imsoosm, @Luke Solves Cubes, @DynaXT, @Aldhi R., @EthanMCuber and @SkewbIsTheBestEvent! The records can be found on the website. If you spot any mistakes, please point them out here.
> 
> Here are the scrambles for week 2:
> 
> ...


guess week 1 was my first and last week of competing..


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Friday at 12:27 PM)

theviru said:


> Do I need to send it again or keep it here?


You can send it again, via DM


----------

